# Kangertech SUBVOD kit



## Andre (16/10/15)

In the package, you get Kangertech’s Subtank Nano-s along with Kanger’s newest battery mod: The SUBVOD. The kit comes in both black / white /silver / pink /blue and purple editions whichever rocks your boat.

SUBTANK Nano-s (1.9 mL)
SUBVOD battery (1300 mAh)
SSOCC 0.5 SUB Ohm
Micro USB cable x 1

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (16/10/15)

Wow nice, wonder what the price point will be.

Without vv those coils better be spot on.


----------



## Lushen (16/10/15)

Now if this used the Subtank Mini with a 3000mah battery and had an RBA, it would be my perfect device


----------



## J.P (14/4/16)

Anyone having leaking issues with the Subvod?


----------



## Cait (28/4/16)

@Silver Could we move this thread to who has stock?


----------

